# Most common calls/jobs in your City/Area



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 1, 2010)

I know many of us go to the same kinds of calls, but i'm curious to see how much it varies between countries, cities and regional areas.

I work in the 3rd largest City of Australia with a population of a few million spread of a large area. By far our most common calls are:


Chest Pain
Shortness of breath/DIB (Asthma/COPD/Anxiety attacks
Elderly falls/faints/syncope
Abdo pain (Gall Stones/Kidney stones/renal colic etc)
ALOC / Intoxicated 

I'm sure this will be the same for most people. Just a little background for my state. Everybody pays around $120 dollars a year added to their electricity bill to fund the state-run ambulance service. Therefore unless you live out of state or country, Ambulances are free. We dont have BLS as such, we have Paramedics (ALS) and student paramedics working together, and also intensive care paramedics (ICP) that can perform extra skills such as cardiac pacing/cardioversion/ETT/IO Access, RSI, thrombolysis etc


----------



## EMTtoBE (Sep 1, 2010)

like you said we get a huge range of calls..but here in Las Vegas i would have to say  during the day-dehydration(during the summer) and elderly calls
at night-DRUNKS lol and ODs


----------



## firecoins (Sep 1, 2010)

sick jobs,  intoxes, geriatric calls,  cover our a** jobs.


----------



## 94H (Sep 1, 2010)

When I last saw the stats at my college something like over 60% of our calls were ETOH.

My volly in NY was almost all MVA/Traumatic Injury

Out at my new job it seems like we get alot of falls, but that might be just because no other system I worked in got dispatched for that.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 1, 2010)

ODs, MVA, chest pain/SOA, COPD/Black Lung/Asthma, altered LOC, elderly patients falling or having other problems. We deal with a LOT of elderly people.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 1, 2010)

And most in the USA are actually callers that have no real need of an ambulance no matter what they claim.  But as someone else mentioned covering your butt by using the you call we haul philosophy.  So people have been educated to call and make exaggerated claims then get free transport.  Yes free because odds are they will not pay.


----------



## Fox800 (Sep 1, 2010)

When I work in a suburban area near a large lake:
Traffic injuries
Falls (large retiree population)
Respiratory distress
Chest pain

When I work in an urban area:
Assaults
Traffic injuries
Unknowns


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 1, 2010)

In my intern right now, but this is what i mainly get

ETOH
ALOC
Abdominal Pain
SOB/CP
Lots of trauma's on the east side at night
Seizures


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 2, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> In my intern right now, but this is what i mainly get
> 
> 
> Seizures



People faking seizures.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh and we run at ton of "cardiac arrest" calls. You know when a person gets arrested, and immediately has a sudden onset of crushing substernal chest pain  radiating through their left arm and jaw, with nausea and SOB. 


We get alot of those.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> People faking seizures.



Nah, i thought they were fake but they're full body tonic/clonic seizures with lost of consciousness. + oral trauma + incontinence


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 2, 2010)

I've recently started getting text messages of all EMS calls dispatched in our county.  I am not listening to the dispatches to hear the additional, but there are a LOT of calls coded as unconscious.  Most look like syncope or near syncope, but many are truly AMS calls.


----------



## Hockey (Sep 2, 2010)

Abdominal pain

Chest Pain/Diff Breathing

Assault

Fall


----------



## Voodoo1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Oh and we run at ton of "cardiac arrest" calls. You know when a person gets arrested, and immediately has a sudden onset of crushing substernal chest pain  radiating through their left arm and jaw, with nausea and SOB.
> 
> 
> We get alot of those.




GOLD!:lol:


----------



## slb862 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Most common calls*

  Trauma calls, seem to like me. They call me the sh*t magnet.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Sep 2, 2010)

In my city, they send the police before fire or ems....and the medical calls ive seen a lot of recently in my city is sexual fetish accidents, and what I mean is things get "stuck" haha


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

For us:
1. BS CALL! 
2. Difficult breathing
3. FDGB
4. Dehydration 
5. Chest Pain
6. Abd pain
7. ETOH
8. Some sort of trauma, fell hit her head now blood is every where. or kid falls on a bike types of things
9. Accident 10-50


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> In my city, they send the police before fire or ems....and the medical calls ive seen a lot of recently in my city is sexual fetish accidents, and what I mean is things get "stuck" haha



haha, i got one for you.  The family size herbal shampoo bottle.. completely inside.  he claims he fell in the shower and he landed on it...


----------



## emt_irl (Sep 2, 2010)

slb862 said:


> Trauma calls, seem to like me. They call me the sh*t magnet.



x2 im the exact same.. you know it wont be a boring shift if i sit in the ambulance next to you.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> x2 im the exact same.. you know it wont be a boring shift if i sit in the ambulance next to you.



i have one parter, we are like that.  but if we are not working together, neither of us get anything good...


----------



## medicman90 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Oh and we run at ton of "cardiac arrest" calls. You know when a person gets arrested, and immediately has a sudden onset of crushing substernal chest pain  radiating through their left arm and jaw, with nausea and SOB.
> 
> 
> We get alot of those.



Those are always fun.


----------



## matthewpetro (Sep 2, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> haha, i got one for you.  The family size herbal shampoo bottle.. completely inside.  he claims he fell in the shower and he landed on it...



Wow, thats crazy!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

matthewpetro said:


> Wow, thats crazy!



it was not crazy, it was fu*k up.  try giving the ED the report with the patient next to you...


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Sep 2, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> haha, i got one for you.  The family size herbal shampoo bottle.. completely inside.  he claims he fell in the shower and he landed on it...



I can top that haha, dude had a vienna sausage stuck all the way down to the base of his penis, he said that he ate some for lunch and musta gone down the wrong tube haha


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 2, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> I can top that haha, dude had a vienna sausage stuck all the way down to the base of his penis, he said that he ate some for lunch and musta gone down the wrong tube haha



ouch! yes you win!!!


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 3, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> I can top that haha, dude had a vienna sausage stuck all the way down to the base of his penis, he said that he ate some for lunch and musta gone down the wrong tube haha



OW! Oh, there have been some doozies here. One lady "forgot" she was done with her period and had left 12 tampons rotting inside her. Or the one who had a Mason jar stuck inside her. Sh** happens!!!! :wacko::unsure::sad:h34r:


----------



## medicman90 (Sep 3, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> OW! Oh, there have been some doozies here. One lady "forgot" she was done with her period and had left 12 tampons rotting inside her. Or the one who had a Mason jar stuck inside her. Sh** happens!!!! :wacko::unsure::sad:h34r:


 

My god. I do _not_ envy that one. What a smell that must have been...


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Sep 3, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> One lady "forgot" she was done with her period and had left 12 tampons rotting inside her.



That literally made me throw up reading that lol


----------



## Voodoo1 (Sep 4, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> . One lady "forgot" she was done with her period and had left 12 tampons rotting inside her.




How on earth would she have managed to keep inserting them without feeling ALOT of discomfort? Then to 'forget' them? At least you would have burned off a ton of karma on that call.


----------



## slb862 (Sep 8, 2010)

*This is way too funny*

You folks make me laugh.  Which I think everyone needs to laugh.  One of the people I work with in the ED got a "brown cow" shower the other day.  I had to leave the room cuz I couldn't stop laughing.  For those of you that don't know what a "brown cow" is...it is a mixure of molasses and cream/milk (warmed) and given as a laxative (up the you know what).  She got the "after" it was inserted, the person couldn't make it to the commode.  LMAO, OMG was that funny.  B)


----------



## Leonidas1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Chest pain, respiratory distress, Altered mental status, (with and without falls) etc. etc.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't speak to anything statistically, but I feel like we get a TON of seizures. Anyone else? It seems like we get seizures as often as we get SOB, abd pain, etc. If not more often.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 8, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I can't speak to anything statistically, but I feel like we get a TON of seizures. Anyone else? It seems like we get seizures as often as we get SOB, abd pain, etc. If not more often.



Yeah, same here. And often, they're not actually seizures. They're often either someone having the DTs or just pretending to have seizures so they can go to the hospital


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 9, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I can't speak to anything statistically, but I feel like we get a TON of seizures. Anyone else? It seems like we get seizures as often as we get SOB, abd pain, etc. If not more often.



Seizures, febrile convulsions, pseudo-seizures, fake seizures (lol) and post-ictal states are common.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 9, 2010)

KY_EMT said:


> Yeah, same here. And often, they're not actually seizures. They're often either someone having the DTs or just pretending to have seizures so they can go to the hospital



Just remember, the hospital is right next to walmart and its welfare wednesday. Get you free cabulance ride to the hospital, sign out AMA or just walk out like most, head over to walmart and take a real taxi home saving the cost of one trip.

1. Chest Pains
2. Diff Breathing (Those that know Buffalo Fire Dispatch, Diff Breading)
3. Diabetics 
4. Shootings/Stabbings/Assaults
5. Seizures/Synco
6. Tooth Pain
7. My heads be hurtens me, take me to MCMC (Spelled wrong regional Trauma Center)
8. Abdominal Pain aka Medication refill taxi ride.
9. I don't knows whats be wrong but i noes feel good, give me drugs.
10. Last and very very least, somekind of legitimate call for someone with an actual problem other than being shot, stabbed or hit by a metro bus or train.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 9, 2010)

Alcohol related incidents.

It is, after all, a college campus


----------



## spike91 (Sep 9, 2010)

our campus gets a lot of general illness, orthos, and ETOH. Not many ETOH in relation to everything else, though.


----------

